# Does he have Maine **** in him?



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

I love Maine Coons, they are my favorite breed. I just love their personality and they are soo beautiful. I was told before that he is a part Maine **** mix. I would like to get a 2nd opinion. Joey has the personality and the look, he has tuffs out of his paws, longer fur on the tummy, mane around his neck and longer whisker then the normal cat. Please let me know for sure. I would like to know. Thanks! 

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... loseup.jpg
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... basket.JPG
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... _Chair.jpg
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... byjoey.jpg
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/600 ... lycute.jpg
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... toilet.JPG
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/600 ... igyawn.jpg


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Impossible to say, all those attributes you name are common in all longhaired cats, they are not exclusive to the Maine **** breed.


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

I can't tell either from the photos, but I love that photo of him with the glasses. Too cute! He looks like a very smart professor.  

Is his muzzle square-ish or more of an upside down triangle? He could be a Weggie mix if it's more triangular than square.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's beautiful, whether Maine **** or not  . Love MCs btw :wink: .


----------

